
Show HN: The Schwalbe Programming Language, a German Dialect of Swift - kiliankoe
https://github.com/kiliankoe/schwalbe
======
kiliankoe
This originated as a joke in the
[SwiftDE]([http://slack.swiftde.net](http://slack.swiftde.net)) Slack. The
actual idea was to fork the Swift compiler and replace the keywords with
German counterparts. Turned out to be a bit more involved than I expected and
I didn't want to spend _too_ much time on a joke project. So the current
implementation uses the most basic and broken way of possibly doing this,
string replacements \o/

